#  > Dating >  > Vrouw zoekt Man >  zoek een bekeerde nederlandse moslim

## real zina

Op zoek naar bekeerde nederlandse moslimbroeder

Ik zoek een nederlandse man om te leren kennen voor huwelijk
ik ben een mooie marokkaanse vrouw 
licht getinte huid en mooie groene ogen 
ik werk fulltime en leef in noord-holland 
ben zorgzaam, grappig, ben godvrezend 
punten die ik belangrijk vind zijn:

man moet niet ouder dan 35
eerlijk 
zorgzaam
lief 
godvrezend

PS: alleen serieuze reakties van nederlandse bekeerde mannen
only dutch

----------


## mohamed24091985

hoe oud ben je

----------


## Muhammad_ibn_Adam

salam moe3leikoem wa rahmatoellah wa barakatoehoe

Ten eerste is het vreemd dat je een bepaalde soort zoekt, terwijl de islam boven ras of kleur staat.

Ten tweede, is het me totaal vreemd dat je jezelf gelijk op een dergelijke wijze beschrijft.

Ten derde, is het vreemd dat jou naam real zina is. Dit terwijl zina haram is!!


conclusie:

Doe wat kennis op omtrent je prachtige geloof, alvorens je over gaat tot bepaalde acties en handelingen, zoals het zoeken van een huwelijks kandidaat!!




> PS: alleen serieuze reakties van nederlandse bekeerde mannen
> only dutch


Juist dus ik mag dit zeggen, en heb er gebruik van gemaakt.

wa salam/ vrede zij met jou

----------


## real zina

ten 1ste bemoei met je eigen zaken als moslim zijnde en te 2de 
zina betekend knap ja a dombo

----------


## Muhammad_ibn_Adam

> ten 1ste bemoei met je eigen zaken als moslim zijnde en te 2de 
> zina betekend knap ja a dombo


salam moe3leikoem dierbare zuster

Ik ken alleen islamitisch arabisch. Vandaar dat ik zina enkel ken van de benaming uit de koran kerim. Verder gaf ik je enkel een tip mijn beste zuster.
IK had het ook inderdaad aan me voorbij kunnen laten gaan, maar het is toch niet erg dat ik je probeer te voorzien van een tip die enkel goed voor jou is?

IK schaadt je er niet mee, noch beledig ik je of wat voor minderwaardige benadering ook. 

Verder hoop ik oprecht dat je je prins zal vinden inschallah ya rabbi l3alamien.

Mocht je het gevoel hebben dat ik je onrecht heb aangedaan, dan vraag ik je om mij te vergeven.

wa salam moe3leikoem/ vrede zij met jou

muhammad ibn adam

----------


## MixedZH

Ik vind dat niemand zich moet bemoeien met Real Zina haar oproep en we zeker niet zo gauw moeten oordelen over haar intenties. Zo wel, dan doe je dat maar prive, niet onder haar oproep.

----------


## aletheia

wat trekt nederlanders je als ik zo brutaal vragen mag? :grote grijns:

----------


## Joesoef

> salam moe3leikoem wa rahmatoellah wa barakatoehoe
> 
> Ten eerste is het vreemd dat je een bepaalde soort zoekt, terwijl de islam boven ras of kleur staat.
> 
> Ten tweede, is het me totaal vreemd dat je jezelf gelijk op een dergelijke wijze beschrijft.
> 
> Ten derde, is het vreemd dat jou naam real zina is. Dit terwijl zina haram is!!
> 
> 
> ...



Een relatie is meer dan overeenkomst in geloof, alleen moslim zijn is nog geen garantie voor een goede relatie.

----------


## 1973Tanger

> wat trekt nederlanders je als ik zo brutaal vragen mag?



Niks bijzonders. Ze zoekt gewoon een moslim, dan van de nederlandse brand. Dat uiteraard ook inhoudt dat hij ook zijn snikkeltop heeft laten verwijderen en zijn hoofd naar het oosten richt.

----------


## Asianilias

> Een relatie is meer dan overeenkomst in geloof, alleen moslim zijn is nog geen garantie voor een goede relatie.


Taqwa is de enige garantie voor een goede relatie en afkomst helemaal niet.

----------


## Sba3_72

SALAM ALLEMAAL ,

 :afro: Real Zina: Blijkbaar jij bent zwaar gekwetst door een marokkaan man , 100%. en volgens mij jij bent echt leelijk daarom zoek jij een dom nl man of jij bent illegaal.

 :piraat: MixedZh : moet jij in jou eigen zaak bemoeien .
 :regie: Conor: moet jij niet hier zoeken en als jij bekeerd tot islam is gewoon om met een marokkaans te trouwen en jij weet hoe nlse vrouwen zijn .

----------


## Gitana1

Salaam moehalaikoem

K wil eerst en vooral reageren op Zina haar vraag en eisen.

Het feit dat je iemand zoekt die bekeerd is tot daar toe,maar jezelf verkopen???

Wat maakt het uit ,hoe je eruit ziet??
Wil je dat iemand valt op je uiterljk of je innerlijk??

Ten tweede, Als Allah swt geen onderscheid maakt in huidskleur, ras of cultuur,waarom jij dan wel??

Een moslim is een moslim (of hij nu marokkaan,belg of turk is).

Dus zoek gewoon iemand die moslim is, in de eerste plaats en stel dan de vragen die je wilt,of de eisen waaraan hij moet voldoen.

Zoals er bij de marokkanen sommigen zijn die niet zo praktiserend zijn,heb je dat onder de bekeerlingen ook.

Allah swt kijkt naar jullie harten. Dus meisje zorg gewoon dat je een moslim vindt, die het hart op de juiste plaats heeft.

Aan allen die vulgair taalgebruik hebben gebruikt. Heb aub respect voor elkaar.

Je kan dat meisje ook wel advies geven zonder te beginnen over het feit dat ze vroeger is gekwetst door een marokkaanse jongen en etc.

Meisje ik hoop echt dat je je ogen opent,en je niet enkel baseert op een soort van moslims(namelijk nederlandse bekeerlingen).

K hoop dat je k je hierbij niet gekwetst heb, indien ik het wel gedaan heb,mijn oprechte excuses.

Groetjes

Wa Salaam moehalaikoem

----------


## Joesoef

Gezellige reply's, je zal er maar tussen wonen  :moe:

----------


## Gitana1

Ahlaikoem asalaa Izzuddin.

Masha Allah welkom in ons midden broeder.

Moge Allah swt je iemand schenken,die het goed met je voorheeft.

Een goeie vrouwen moeder insha Allah voor je kinderen.

Wa salaam moehalaikoem

----------


## supergirlll

*ik Proef Heel Heel Veel Jaloezie....laat Haar Toch Zelf De Keuze Maken Wie Zij Wil Kiezen....marokaanse Mannen Staan Eenmaal Bekend Dat Ze Van Het Geld Van Hun Vrouwen Profiteren...ze Gaan Vreemd...weten Niet Hoe Ze Verantwoordelijk Kunnen Nemen Voor Hun Vrouwen En Kinderen...ze Hangen Rond In Cafe's En Overleggen Nooit Niets Met Hun Partners...en Moet Alles Op Hun ''verkeerde'' Manier...geef Mij Maar Een Bekeerde Moslim...die Weten Hoe Ze Een Vrouw Gelukkig Kunnen Maken...zolang Het Maar Geen Marokaan Is Verder Ga Ik Niet Op Jullie Jaloerse Reacties Van Jullie...als Je Een Marokaan Bent Zorg Dan Maar Dat Je Een Voorbeeld Van De Nederlandse Normen En Waarden Overneemt...geen Wonder Dat De Meeste Marokaanse Vrouwen Indische Moslims Of Nederlandse Moslims Mannen Naar Hun Voorkeur Gaat...*

----------


## supergirlll

In Mijn Vriendenkring Zijn De Meeste Getrouwd Met Een Nederlands Moslims En Indische Moslim Mannen...nou Ik Kan Je Zeggen Petje Af Voor Deze Mannen...ze Zijn Mooi Van Binnen En Buiten...en Heb Respect Voor Ze...IN MIJN OMGEVING ZIE IK VEEL MAROKAANSE VROUWEN DIE VEEL PROBLEMEN HEBBEN MET HUN MAROKAANSE MANNEN...ZE DURVEN NIET VAN ZE AF TE KOMEN OMDAT DE HELE FAM. MEE BEMOEIT OF ZE WORDEN BEDREIGD...VANDAAR MIJN REACTIE EN MENING OVER MAROKAANSE MANNEN

----------

